# Hamster not been using his wheel?



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

So I noticed that my hamster hasn't been running on the wheel at all during the evenings. Last week he was super gung-ho on that wheel and flying on it...This week he doesn't even care for it. I'm wondering what's up, he seemed happy when I give him small bits of broccoli and treats and seemed to be pooping a lot, but he just hasn't touched that wheel at all!
I'm wondering if it's because I've tried to rearrange the wheel to sit more firmly on the base if the cage than bedding that he didn't like and now he's not touching it.
Since the new cage arrived I wonder if I should just move everything to the new cage or should I wait until weekend when I do weekly cleaning so that I can do that all in one go and not waste the still good bedding in his current cage?


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

What size is the wheel? Could be too all now as he's a growing boy  remember Syrians need an 11" upright wheel.


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

Engel98 said:


> What size is the wheel? Could be too all now as he's a growing boy  remember Syrians need an 11" upright wheel.


Was a flying saucer, I hear a few pitter patter last night but nothing as enthusiastic as he used to be. Upgraded to a 22cm wheel and an Alaska cage...Maybe he'll like it better now that he's got space, but he's blatantly ignoring the wheel...Is it too high for him?


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Knighterist said:


> Was a flying saucer, I hear a few pitter patter last night but nothing as enthusiastic as he used to be. Upgraded to a 22cm wheel and an Alaska cage...Maybe he'll like it better now that he's got space, but he's blatantly ignoring the wheel...Is it too high for him?
> View attachment 431806


How old is he now? 8" (22cm) wheels is the size recommended for dwarf hamsters so you will need to upgrade again soon. (Please don't get mad).

It might be too small hence him not using it. But may be liking the burrowing that he's now able to do. I'd be worried if my ham was just running on his wheel at night. He's probably on it more when you're asleep this not hearing it. So I wouldn't worry too much. Leave him to settle down for a couple of days as changing cage can be stressful for them. It's like moving house


----------



## Tiffanylarkins (Feb 19, 2020)

Knighterist said:


> So I noticed that my hamster hasn't been running on the wheel at all during the evenings. Last week he was super gung-ho on that wheel and flying on it...This week he doesn't even care for it. I'm wondering what's up, he seemed happy when I give him small bits of broccoli and treats and seemed to be pooping a lot, but he just hasn't touched that wheel at all!
> I'm wondering if it's because I've tried to rearrange the wheel to sit more firmly on the base if the cage than bedding that he didn't like and now he's not touching it.
> Since the new cage arrived I wonder if I should just move everything to the new cage or should I wait until weekend when I do weekly cleaning so that I can do that all in one go and not waste the still good bedding in his current cage?


Can I ask how old he is and what size wheel you have?


----------



## Tiffanylarkins (Feb 19, 2020)

Sorry just red the size of the wheel


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

Engel98 said:


> How old is he now? 8" (22cm) wheels is the size recommended for dwarf hamsters so you will need to upgrade again soon. (Please don't get mad).
> 
> It might be too small hence him not using it. But may be liking the burrowing that he's now able to do. I'd be worried if my ham was just running on his wheel at night. He's probably on it more when you're asleep this not hearing it. So I wouldn't worry too much. Leave him to settle down for a couple of days as changing cage can be stressful for them. It's like moving house





Tiffanylarkins said:


> Can I ask how old he is and what size wheel you have?


He is about 12 weeks old now...He's still a bit small I guess but yea, like an amateur I jump at everything that I can get for Marble...Drove for 30 minutes to pick up this 22cm wheel last night second hand...For a fiver I think Marble should be able to make some use out of it. I also washed his old cage and ready to resell it.

I noticed when I cleaned his house, he pooped a lot on there and it was starting to fuzz!! I'll need to destroy his house bedding every day now! So sorry Marble, you didn't move into a five star cage with a five star owner  not yet!


----------



## Tiffanylarkins (Feb 19, 2020)

Knighterist said:


> He is about 12 weeks old now...He's still a bit small I guess but yea, like an amateur I jump at everything that I can get for Marble...Drove for 30 minutes to pick up this 22cm wheel last night second hand...For a fiver I think Marble should be able to make some use out of it. I also washed his old cage and ready to resell it.
> 
> I noticed when I cleaned his house, he pooped a lot on there and it was starting to fuzz!! I'll need to destroy his house bedding every day now! So sorry Marble, you didn't move into a five star cage with a five star owner  not yet!


My little man is 9 weeks with the same measurement wheel and he looks so small when he's on it. I will be upgrading but for now I think he's all right so I think marble will be okay with it for now and yes we're both new and still learning I get what your going through.


----------

